# Foom for 1, Fri-Sat Overnighter Feb 12-13



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

If weather window develops as forecast, looking at an overnighter for tuna, maybe stop for AJ on way back in. Have room for 1. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## mecauca (Apr 5, 2013)

*Pm sent*

Pm sent


----------

